# New Litter



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

This little girl was so big I thought she was going to explode. Snowflake had 12 babies but unfortunately 1 was a still born....But with 11 babies she is doing rather well and they are all going strong....

here is mum (snowflake) and dad (peanut)










here is mum with her litter....they are only 4 days old..










looks like more pew's along with some tan and maybe a black and white...but we shall see in another week when the fur comes through


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I love your fluffy mice! I have some rex babies in my mousery right now and they are just adorable. I like rubbing their little perm bodies, lol.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

i don't think u need to buy more mice with the starting colony u already have, mama is just divine. i like short coat rex too, they're like teddies


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

both my long haired rex girls are stunning....i love them...i also have a manx long haired rex boy who is an apricot colour...he has the thickest fur.....I'm hoping i just might get a black and white long haired rex...she would look absolutely stunning indeed....will post more pics when they are 2 weeks old


----------

